#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  A Working Guide to Process Equipment, 4th Edition (2014)

## irfan1sdk

*A Working Guide to Process Equipment, 4th Edition (2014)*



*Author(s): Norman Lieberman, Elizabeth Lieberman
ISBN: 0071828060*

*Download Link >>* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: A Working Guide to Process Equipment, 4th Edition (2014)

----------


## mohamad3010

thanks for share.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## endah

Thank you for share

----------


## ProcessEng29

Thank you for this great share!

----------


## mrhung_dj

Thank you for this sharing

----------


## sgu

Hi can you please re upload, the link is not working. Thanks for the share!

----------


## irfan1sdk

The Link is fine. Mirror link is given below, Try that:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sgu

> The Link is fine. Mirror link is given below, Try that:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi, yes the link is working! Thank you so much!

----------


## hung_process

thanks for your sharing

----------


## Ghazz

It'll help my study references so much.
Thank you for sharing!

----------

